# 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern



## Fischer995 (20. Januar 2013)

*2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Hallo Leute! 
Hab mal eine kurze frage, ist es irgendwie möglich das ich unter Windows 7, 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig einstellen kann damit ich nicht immer zwischen meinen PC boxen und dem TV hin und herschalten muss? Weil ich wollte halt wenn ich Ferneher schau und ein Film über den PC auf dem TV laufen lasse, das ich nicht nur die Stereo boxen vom TV höre sondern gleichzeitig meine 5.1 Boxen vom pc dazu wirken. Weil dann hätt ich wenigstens beim TV schauen den bass vom Subwoofer dabei. 
Meine PC boxen sind über die Soundkarte Asus Xonar DX angeschlossen und der TV hängt über ein Dual DVI zu HDMI Adapterkabel über die Grafikkarte am PC dran.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Was hast Du denn für Boxen?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bekommt der Fernseher sein Audiosignal also auch über den HDMI-Ausgang. Dieser sollte in Windows bei den Wiedergabegeräten als eigenes Wiedergabegerät eingetragen sein. Du könntest versuchen, in dem Programm, das Du am PC für die Filmwiedergabe nutzt, das Audiogerät manuell auf die Xonar umzuschalten. Damit würde dann halt der gesamte Sound über die 5.1-Anlage gehen und der TV stumm bleiben.

Etwas kreativer wäre dieser Versuch: Wie erwähnt lässt Du das Programm auf Deine Xonar ausgeben. Unter "Aufnahmegeräte" stellst Du dann bei "Was sie hören" oder "Stereomix" (hat unterschiedliche Namen) ein, dass alles am PC zu hörende aufgenommen und direkt wiedergegeben werden soll. Dazu gehst Du da in die Eigenschaften, den zweiten Karteireiter ("Abhören") und setzt den Haken bei "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden". Als Ausgabe wählst Du dort dann den HDMI-Anschluss. (Das Umdrehen der Anschlüsse müsste auch gehen.) Dann sollte eigentlich das Audiosignal auf beiden Geräten landen. Alternativ kriegst Du ne fiese Echoschleife, die auf den Ohren weh tut. Einfach ausprobieren.

Ein Hinweis noch: Es kann sein, dass das Ergebnis auch bei richtiger "Signalverteilung" unbefriedigend wird, da die TV-Lautsprecher eventuell einen anderen Frequenzbereich wiedergeben als die des 5.1-Systeme. Es kann also sein, dass manche Frequenzen (etwa tiefe Stimmen) zu laut sind oder aber zu leise bzw. fehlen. Aber das wirst Du dann ja hören, wenn es denn erstmal klappt.


----------



## Fischer995 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*



> Was hast Du denn für Boxen?


PC: Teufel Concept e400
TV: Loewe Individual 46 SL Sound


> Etwas kreativer wäre dieser Versuch: Wie erwähnt lässt Du das Programm auf Deine Xonar ausgeben. Unter "Aufnahmegeräte" stellst Du dann bei "Was sie hören" oder "Stereomix" (hat unterschiedliche Namen) ein, dass alles am PC zu hörende aufgenommen und direkt wiedergegeben werden soll. Dazu gehst Du da in die Eigenschaften, den zweiten Karteireiter ("Abhören") und setzt den Haken bei "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden". Als Ausgabe wählst Du dort dann den HDMI-Anschluss. (Das Umdrehen der Anschlüsse müsste auch gehen.) Dann sollte eigentlich das Audiosignal auf beiden Geräten landen. Alternativ kriegst Du ne fiese Echoschleife, die auf den Ohren weh tut. Einfach ausprobieren.



Auch hier bleibt der TV stumm =(


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Wow, hast Du bei so nen teuren TV nicht mal überlegt, vlt ne richtige Surroundanlage anzuschaffen? ^^  Grad beim Teufel E400 würde es sogar reichen, wenn Du nur einen AV-Receiver kaufst, da kannst Du nämlich die Boxen direkt anschließen.

Aber als Lösung würde auch das hier gehen: haben die Boxen einen zusätzlichen Eingang für Stereo, zB um nen MP3-PLayer anzuschließen? Wenn ja, dann könntest Du also evlt ein Kabel vom TV, zB dessen Kopfhörerausgang, zum E400 anschließen, dann hättest Du den Sound des TVs auch auf den Boxen, und die können ja wiederum den Sound auch auf alle Boxen verteilen / upmixen.


----------



## Gruen (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Ich kenne mich mit deinem Soundsytem leider nicht aus.
Ich habe aber selber das Teufel Concept E-Magnum.
Wenn es bei dir ist wie bei mir, und das Soundsytem selber nur einen Eingang hat, musst du eben ein Gerät bzw Verteiler kaufen, mit dem es möglich ist 2 Quellen zu einer zu machen. Bzw mkt dem du die Quellen einfach umschalten kannst.
Ich selber habe dafür die Teufel Decoderstation 5.


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wow, hast Du bei so nen teuren TV nicht mal überlegt, vlt ne richtige Surroundanlage anzuschaffen? ^^  Grad beim Teufel E400 würde es sogar reichen, wenn Du nur einen AV-Receiver kaufst, da kannst Du nämlich die Boxen direkt anschließen.
> 
> Aber als Lösung würde auch das hier gehen: haben die Boxen einen zusätzlichen Eingang für Stereo, zB um nen MP3-PLayer anzuschließen? Wenn ja, dann könntest Du also evlt ein Kabel vom TV, zB dessen Kopfhörerausgang, zum E400 anschließen, dann hättest Du den Sound des TVs auch auf den Boxen, und die können ja wiederum den Sound auch auf alle Boxen verteilen / upmixen.



Naja die boxen die scho drann sin, sin sau gut. Blos der bass fehlt eben. Ja ich probiers ma


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Hmhm, Elektrostaten sind das, sehe ich gerade. Kein Wunder, dass da der Tiefton fehlt (prinzipbedingt, unabhängig von der Qualität). 

Etwas hässlichere Idee: Hat der Fernseher einen eigenen Audio-Eingang? Dann wäre es noch möglich, immer über die Xonar auszugeben und mit Kabelwechselei bei Bedarf dann die TV-"Boxen" anzuschließen.
Wenn ich das richtig lese, sollte er zumindest einen digitalen Eingang haben. Eventuell kann man darüber den Ton von der Xonar an den TV senden und gleichzeitig analog an die Teufel.


----------



## sebastian12679 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Habe das Prroblem bei Win 8 gehabt und gelöst aaaalso gaaanz einfach^^

systemsteuerung ---> sound ---> aufnahmegeräte ---> rechtsklick und deaktievierte geräte anzeigen ---> steriomix aktivieren 
---> eigenschaften von steriomix ---> reiter abhöhren ---> häckchen dieses gerät als wiedergabequelle verwenden ---> und wiedergabegerät bei "wiedergabe von diesem gerät" auswählen^^


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

*AW: 2 Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig ansteuern*

Viele, vielen Dank!!! 

edit:
der sound kommt leicht verzögert an. geht gaaar nich ... shit ...


----------

